# Exterior wrought iron repaint



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

What do you guys like to use that will hold Sheen and color for a long time on exterior wrought iron I was thinking maybe an oil modified urethane. I get all my paint from Sherwin-Williams. There is some rust.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Kill the rust with a primer. Then paint with a dtm primer&paint. Other stuff is in their pro industrial line.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I have an old gallon of peneetrol in The shop. Do you think I could encapsulate some of the rust that we wire brushed and put the DTM over that


----------



## AQP (Oct 19, 2013)

Try using Jasco rust killer on rust spots.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

OSPHO rust converter, then DTM.


----------



## AQP (Oct 19, 2013)

Just looked up OSPHO. seems liked a good product. I would say to do a quality job dont just trust a primer or paint to be a rust inhibitor. Example: we just finished a bridge at the scottelsdale resort. A third party sprayed a primer, well with 100 plus heat and the bridge being over a pool rust was bound to happen especially not using the right primer (again not by me) we killed all rust with Jasco then proceeded with a rustolem primer and a top coat approved by the Architect. All im saying with all due respect is to make sure the prep is good and the rust is dead before you're called back due to circumstances. Btw the company that built the bridge and primed, is being backcharge for what we are doing. Tough pill to swallow when its in the thousands.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PPG Pitt-thane


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

For SW I prime with kem kromic and top coat with industrial enamel. Procryl and sherry are the WB alternatives I use fir primer and topcoat. I do use ALOT of DTMS also.


----------



## Seven9 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sher-Cryl if you want single compoment product that will hold it's color and gloss long term. Stay away from alkyds (oil) if color and gloss retention is important. Alkyds will fade and chalk in UV exposure.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

canopainting said:


> What do you guys like to use that will hold Sheen and color for a long time on exterior wrought iron I was thinking maybe an oil modified urethane. I get all my paint from Sherwin-Williams. There is some rust.


Novolac epoxy primer
Urethane topcoat

If you really want em to last, topcoat with fluoroethane.


----------

